# Medication is killing our sex life



## Wednesday_ (Dec 8, 2015)

My husband and I have been together for 4 years.We've always had a really great sex life.It has started to decline in frequency now because of the medication I take for anxiety and panic attacks.My husband is a sweetheart and never complains but it really bothers me that the urge isn't there for me anymore.We went from doing it 3-4 times a week to doing it once every two weeks.When we do it it's really great it's just not on my mind anymore unless he seduces me into it.
I am getting frustrated and depressed about the fact that I either have panic attacks and anxiety without my sex drive or I'm stuck with the anxiety and have great sex.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Wednesday_ said:


> My husband and I have been together for 4 years.We've always had a really great sex life.It has started to decline in frequency now because of the medication I take for anxiety and panic attacks.My husband is a sweetheart and never complains but it really bothers me that the urge isn't there for me anymore.We went from doing it 3-4 times a week to doing it once every two weeks.When we do it it's really great it's just not on my mind anymore unless he seduces me into it.
> I am getting frustrated and depressed about the fact that I either have panic attacks and anxiety without my sex drive or I'm stuck with the anxiety and have great sex.


You need to find the origin of the anxiety. The meds are blocking out almost all your emotions. You can't have it both ways right?

DUDE


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

What are you taking? My wife was on Cymbalta for a while and it did her the same way. Doc changed her to Lexapro daily with Xanax as needed and it solved the issue. I was on Paxil for a month and it killed my sex drive, when I did want it mentally physically I could not. Been on Effexor for about a week now and already it is back to normal. 

Don't be ashamed to discuss this with your doctor, they can find a solution for you. Just give it time and don't give up. Also some meds will temporarily kill libido but after a month or two it will spring back, everyone is different so you just have to give yourself time to adjust.

Edit to correct drug name


----------



## Wednesday_ (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply!I'm taking prozac but the dr switched me to lexapro because I was complaining about the drive issues.I had way too many negative side effects from the lexapro so I went back to the prozac.I've been on it for about 3 months now at 10mg once a day.
I hope this isn't tmi but when we first start having sex even after foreplay it feels almost too sensitive and it hurts weirdly.I don't know what that means.It gets better after a few minutes but I never had that issue at all before.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.ssristories.net/

Antidepressants have been recognized as potential inducers of mania and psychosis since their introduction in the 1950s. Klein and Fink1 described psychosis as an adverse effect of the older tricyclic antidepressant imipramine. Since the introduction of Prozac in December, 1987, there has been a massive increase in the number of people taking antidepressants. Preda and Bowers2 reported in the year 2001 that over 200,000 people a year enter a general hospital with a diagnosed antidepressant-associated mania and/or psychosis. They were shocked by such high figures stating that since it is rare for physicians to recognize the antidepressant as the trigger for the mania that the actual figures of antidepressant-induced mania would be far higher. The subsequent harm from this prescribing can be seen in these 4800+ stories of those who never made it into a hospital before the mania resulted in tragedy for them and those around them.

This web site focuses mainly on the Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors (SSRIs), of which Prozac was the first and was also marketed as Sarafem (Prozac in a pink pill) for PMS. Other SSRIs are Zoloft, Paxil (Seroxat), Celexa, Lexapro, and Luvox. Other antidepressants included in this list are Anafranil and Trazadone (Desyrel) and the SNRIs Effexor, Serzone, Remeron, Cymbalta, Pristiq, Savella, Stratera given for ADHD as well as the dopamine reuptake inhibitor antidepressant Wellbutrin (also marketed as Zyban).

Because we feel that for many years these cases went unnoticed until Prozac became so widespread and the other SSRIs and SNRIs followed we are particularly interested in gathering the older cases triggered by older antidepressants such as the Tricyclic antidepressants and MAO Inhibitor antidepressants. If you are aware of any cases you can report to our Survivor Stories please do so and if you have any news articles we can include of those older cases please submit them to us to post in this database of cases. Examples of some of the more high profile older cases would be the shooting of John Lennon and President Ronald Reagan by shooters on antidepressants as well as Charles Whitman who shot and killed wife and mother before shooting 14 more people from a tower at the University of Texas in Austin in 1966 plus the sudden death of Elvis Presley on Elavil.

The Physicians’ Desk Reference 
The Physicians’ Desk Reference lists the following adverse reactions (side effects) to antidepressants among a host of other physical and neuropsychiatric effects:

Manic Reaction (Mania, e.g., Kleptomania, Pyromania, Dipsomania)
Abnormal Thinking
Hallucinations
Personality Disorder
Amnesia
Agitation
Psychosis
Abnormal Dreams
Emotional Lability (Or Instability)
Alcohol Abuse and/or Craving
Hostility
Paranoid Reactions
Confusion
Delusions
Sleep Disorders
Akathisia (Severe Inner Restlessness)
Discontinuation (Withdrawal) Syndrome


----------



## Wednesday_ (Dec 8, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> You need to find the origin of the anxiety. The meds are blocking out almost all your emotions. You can't have it both ways right?
> 
> DUDE


They've determined it's chemical and not environmental.The anxiety and panic attacks hit me with a hard punch for about 2 weeks of every month.The rest of the time I'm completely fine save for some irritability every now and then.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

have them try something else, there are plenty of meds out there just have to find the one that is right for you.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

if they hit 2 weeks of every month is it related to your cycle? maybe a better birth control will help with that if so.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

My wife had similar issues with anxiety and PA. After many years of doctor help, self help and misery she saw a psychiatrist. After a couple of sessions he suggested she suffered from a very low depression. He prescribed a low dose of citilapram. After a while she cut it by half and now takes 10mg every 2nd day. 

As for the low libido all I can suggest is use it or loose it. Talk to hubby and make sure he knows how you feel. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Wednesday_ said:


> They've determined it's chemical and not environmental.The anxiety and panic attacks hit me with a hard punch for about 2 weeks of every month.The rest of the time I'm completely fine save for some irritability every now and then.


I'm not trying to be funny, have you tried to exercise a lot and change your diet? Do you drink a lot of soft drinks?


----------



## Wednesday_ (Dec 8, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> I'm not trying to be funny, have you tried to exercise a lot and change your diet? Do you drink a lot of soft drinks?


I exercise every day for about an hour.No changes in my diet.I don't drink soda at all.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Wednesday_ said:


> I exercise every day for about an hour.No changes in my diet.I don't drink soda at all.


Good!!! Ok you are certainly doing ALL you can do for sure! DUDE


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

There are other medications that may be just as effective without the loss of libido. I also suggest using the lowest effective dose. For me, I had initial issues with libido on Zoloft, but that went away after about 4 months when my body adjusted. A good friend of mine, could not take Zoloft, as the libido issues did not go away for her. Everyone is different in how their body responds to a particular medication. I know a few that use Wellbutrin with success and there are no libido issues with that. I recommend going back to the dr. as there are other options. Another thing you may want to try is what they call a "drug holiday". Google it with SSRI's and you can read more. Basically, people taking SSRI's don't take it Thurs Friday and Sat and start to retake after having sex on Sunday. So, their body is able to respond well sexually Friday, Sat and Sunday morning, for example but as long as the restart Sunday, there is no significant loss of the anti-depressant/anti-anxiety you are getting. I've tried this successfully as well. At least it's something to discuss with your doctor. Good Luck!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

hairyhead said:


> My wife had similar issues with anxiety and PA. After many years of doctor help, self help and misery she saw a psychiatrist. After a couple of sessions he suggested she suffered from a very low depression. He prescribed a low dose of citilapram. After a while she cut it by half and now takes 10mg every 2nd day.
> 
> As for the low libido all I can suggest is use it or loose it. Talk to hubby and make sure he knows how you feel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I think this is Celexa, right? If so, that's what I take. If anything, it has increased my libido. Probably not so much chemically...more so that I feel so much better AND it doesn't chemically curb my sexual appetite. 

Now...if I could just find someone to have sex with...

lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

If you're seeing a GP, up your game and see a psychiatrist. They are much better at developing a protocol of various meds. Too often, the GPs have a "one size fits all" mentality. It may be a balancing game of two to three different meds and different dosages. 

Congratulations on your exercise regimen.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I agree with a lot of the posters here that are saying talk to your dr. about adjusting/changing the meds.

everyone's body reacts differently to different meds. I was on prozac for a few years about a decade ago and it didn't affect my libido one bit,
although i had trouble ejaculating.

but in general i would say that psychotropic drugs will have sexual side effects. that's the price you pay for keeping the anxiety away.

try to find one that works for anxiety and doesn't kill your libido. and as happy2gether says: 'don't give up!'


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Wednesday_ said:


> They've determined it's chemical and not environmental.The anxiety and panic attacks hit me with a hard punch for about 2 weeks of every month.The rest of the time I'm completely fine save for some irritability every now and then.


Why not go with the "pill in the pocket" idea.
Sounds like Xanax would kill the panic and anxiety in about 15 minutes.
I would get rid of Lexapro and just go with the Xanax, as needed.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I think benzos block the neurons from Over firing but her issues are chemical in nature so theoretically benzos like xanax and ativan would not help. I could be wrong! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Ativan & Xanax for anxiety part.

I would suggest the op have some additional hormone testing. Possibly consider an endocrinologist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

lol...I used to tell my therapist that if I was crazy, I would be crazy all of the time, not one or two weeks out of the month like clockwork. 

Natural progesterone treatment has worked wonders for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Personally, I would ditch the Prozac.

Psychiatrists have known for more than two decades that the "chemical imbalance" explanation is just a myth. But they (along with the pharmaceutical companies) keep this little tidbit of information from the rest of us.

Here's an easy-read explanation, but I can cite tons of peer-reviewed journal articles to back up my assertion.

What Causes Depression? Myths About Chemical Imbalances

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

I was on Effexor for a year and a half. Worse think about it is withdrawal from it. It can take a long time with very serious side effects. It did effect my orgasm ability but not bad. I got off it because the side effect of not being able to pee got to be too much. I am on Vibryyd now and it has no side effects for me but works like Effexor for anxiety and depression.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> I'm not trying to be funny, have you tried to exercise a lot and change your diet? Do you drink a lot of soft drinks?


Nothing funny about this reply. You made good points that are relevant.



BBF said:


> If you're seeing a GP, up your game and see a psychiatrist. They are much better at developing a protocol of various meds. Too often, the GPs have a "one size fits all" mentality.


Maybe I am one of those GPs with the "one size fits all" mentality. It is interesting that random people can know all the answers. 

Having said that, there are plenty of active referral systems between GPs and psychiatrists. Usually, though, it's the GPs (me) that see the patients first. 



UMP said:


> Why not go with the "pill in the pocket" idea. Sounds like Xanax would kill the panic and anxiety in about 15 minutes.I would get rid of Lexapro and just go with the Xanax, as needed. My 2 cents.


Wow! Are you a physician? Those are some pretty serious recommendations. 



happy as a clam said:


> Personally, I would ditch the Prozac.
> 
> Psychiatrists have known for more than two decades that the "chemical imbalance" explanation is just a myth. But they (along with the pharmaceutical companies) keep this little tidbit of information from the rest of us.
> 
> ...


Yes, all of the physicians that prescribe antidepressant medications are in the dark and have no clue about that. We're just ignorant. We know nothing, and we strive to continue that line of knowledge so that we can recommend and prescribe medications to patients based on ... nothing.

Yup.



giddiot said:


> I was on Effexor for a year and a half. Worse think about it is withdrawal from it. It can take a long time with very serious side effects. It did effect my orgasm ability but not bad. I got off it because the side effect of not being able to pee got to be too much. I am on Vibryyd now and it has no side effects for me but works like Effexor for anxiety and depression.


I was personally on Effexor (venlafaxine) for over a year. I can attest (personally) that it has sexual adverse effects. For me, it did not affect my "drive" per se, but it affected my ability to reach orgasm.

The fact is that individual agents in these and similar chemical classes work differently in different people. Some people will benefit from efficacy... others will also feel the adverse events.... still others won't. The ONLY way to know is to see your individual physician and try what is recommended for your personal situation.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey hope floats, are you really a doctor or just play one on TV??! 

Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Hey hope floats, are you really a doctor or just play one on TV??!
> 
> Dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah Dude, I really am. That's my job. I only wish I could have been as successful in other aspects of my life.

But I suppose we can all say that at some level.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah it's all good! We are just talking about relationships so no one is by any means perfect!! I find wine to be a good way to cope w all things opposite sex!! Ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Wow! Are you a physician? Those are some pretty serious recommendations.


As if my "advice" is final? WTF.
You must not have read the last three words in my quote. "my 2 cents"
If one was to take my advice without consulting their own doctor then I would advise a lobotomy.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Yes, all of the physicians that prescribe antidepressant medications are in the dark and have no clue about that. We're just ignorant. We know nothing, and we strive to continue that line of knowledge so that we can recommend and prescribe medications to patients based on ... nothing.
> 
> Yup.


Ok Hope, let's start with these:

Challenging the Narrative of Chemical Imbalance: A Look at the Evidence (2015)

Serotonin and Depression: A Disconnect between the Advertisements and the Scientific Literature (2005)

Here's a short excerpt from one of the peer-reviewed articles:



> _"Contemporary neuroscience research has failed to confirm any serotonergic lesion in any mental disorder, *and has in fact provided significant counterevidence to the explanation of a simple neurotransmitter deficiency.* Modern neuroscience has instead shown that the brain is vastly complex and poorly understood [11]. While neuroscience is a rapidly advancing field, *to propose that researchers can objectively identify a “chemical imbalance” at the molecular level is not compatible with the extant science.* *In fact, there is no scientifically established ideal “chemical balance” of serotonin, let alone an identifiable pathological imbalance.* To equate the impressive recent achievements of neuroscience with support for the serotonin hypothesis is a mistake."_
> ~ Jeffrey R Lacasse, Jonathan Leo, Published: November 8, 2005 DOI: 10.1371/journal.pmed.0020392


I can supply about 15 more where those studies came from, and I'm sure I could find plenty more with a bit more searching. And never mind that my husband was a neurologist (who also had a PhD in neurobiology) and I helped him with his nearly 20-years of research studies on this issue. 

Sure, I guess I'm clueless.

Furthermore, I never said that ALL physicians who prescribe psychotropic drugs are "in the dark and have no clue." But let's face it, most of these drugs are prescribed by FAMILY docs who simply do not have the training in the intricacies of how these drugs really affect the brain, how they work (or if, in fact, they work at all). Placebo has a pretty high rate of success in most of these studies.

Many patients get handed life-altering prescriptions after a 6 or 7 minute office visit. Not a very good plan in my opinion. To be fair, as a family doc you probably aren't regularly reading stacks and stacks of neurology journals. And this is precisely why I don't believe family docs should be handing this stuff out like candy.

OP, I would seriously consider looking into alternative treatments for your anxiety -- biofeedback, CBT, exercise, supplements, changing your diet (eliminating all processed foods as these contain artificial ingredients and preservatives which can be excitotoxic and ramp up anxiety), meditation, yoga, etc. as this drug is clearly affecting your sex life, hence your marriage.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Depression is only a major issue in the US because we are so bada$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Costa Rica BABY!! DUDE


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

The most sinister drug I have ever taken was Paxil. My mind is still f$cked up because of it. 
Doctor handed it to me like it was an aspirin. After a year of bizarre side effects, doctor said "no problem, just stop taking it." That was absolute hell on earth. They call it "discontinuation syndrome" when in reality you're addicted about as hard as trying to stop heroin. It took YEARS for me to stop and even after that I ended up having a heart attack partly due to the stress it caused me.
Those are some F$CKED up drugs.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> The most sinister drug I have ever taken was Paxil. My mind is still f$cked up because of it.
> Doctor handed it to me like it was an aspirin. After a year of bizarre side effects, doctor said "no problem, just stop taking it." That was absolute hell on earth. They call it "discontinuation syndrome" when in reality you're addicted about as hard as trying to stop heroin. It took YEARS for me to stop and even after that I ended up having a heart attack partly due to the stress it caused me.
> Those are some F$CKED up drugs.


Yep, and the sad thing is many docs STILL don't know the horrific side effects these drugs can cause. Since all patients do not experience these things, the poor souls who DO are deemed to be crazy, told "it's all in your head", "the drugs can't POSSIBLY be causing this -- it's out of your system", etc. And then you likely get slapped with a personality disorder label -- and put on MORE drugs. 

Paxil had horrific long-term implications and was involved in many class action lawsuits. In fact, GlaxoSmithKline paid out BILLIONS of dollars in patient compensation.

So sorry for what you went through, UMP.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Big pharma baby!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know about the chemical imbalance being a myth. I really think people DO have chemical imbalances. All I know is my grandfather committed suicide and my father committed suicide. I personally think Zoloft saved my life.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Yep, and the sad thing is many docs STILL don't know the horrific side effects these drugs can cause. Since all patients do not experience these things, the poor souls who DO are deemed to be crazy, told "it's all in your head", "the drugs can't POSSIBLY be causing this -- it's out of your system", etc. And then you likely get slapped with a personality disorder label -- and put on MORE drugs.
> 
> Paxil had horrific long-term implications and was involved in many class action lawsuits. In fact, GlaxoSmithKline paid out BILLIONS of dollars in patient compensation.
> 
> So sorry for what you went through, UMP.


Yes, I would have been much better off smoking a joint every day.
Instead you end up selling your soul to Pharma.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Fitnessfan said:


> I don't know about the chemical imbalance being a myth. I really think people DO have chemical imbalances. All I know is my grandfather committed suicide and my father committed suicide. I personally think Zoloft saved my life.


Some most likely do, but many on Psyche Drugs DONT!! thats the real problem. Like 15% of US population is on psyche drugs!!! How is that possible? Because a LOT OF THEM are being prescribed for "feelings"....DUDE


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes perhaps overprescribed but also very necessary for some.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> Yes perhaps overprescribed but *also very necessary for some.*


Perhaps, but as Dude said, very UNNECESSARY for others. I was once put on Zoloft for "mild depression" (in hindsight I wasn't even depressed, just feeling a bit run down). Family doc thought it would be a "good idea."

Half my hair fell out, I had constant heart palpitations, and nearly went psychotic on this drug. 

I really hope OP will look into alternative treatments and get her sex life back on track.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Fitnessfan said:


> Yes perhaps overprescribed but also very necessary for some.


Agreed Hyper-prescribed..And if people ever understood sadness, anger, depression, anxiety, etc is there to HELP THEM??!!! Now you can take a pill and say F it and go WAYWARD or whatever! Then people wonder why waywardness is out of control...DUDE


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's like the old joke, Man goes to the doctor who gives him prozac and viagra. Man says "but doc, if either one works I don't need the other one."

BTW Lexapro is known to elevate some stress levels as if it has an amphetamine component. I rather like the speedy effect. But I'm on a mixture of SSNRIs, dexedrine and lithium


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a pharmacist also (before med school). So I'm just going to shut up, because anything I say would just keep this topic going. Sorry OP!

FWIW, I don't hand these meds out like candy. I refer.

OP, I can relate to your post and I hope you find acceptable solutions.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Wednesday_ said:


> *They've determined it's chemical and not environmental.*The anxiety and panic attacks hit me with a hard punch for about 2 weeks of every month.The rest of the time I'm completely fine save for some irritability every now and then.


Don't go off your meds.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hope Shimmers said:


> I'm a pharmacist also (before med school). So I'm just going to shut up, because anything I say would just keep this topic going. Sorry OP!
> 
> FWIW, I don't hand these meds out like candy. I refer.
> 
> OP, I can relate to your post and I hope you find acceptable solutions.


No need to shut up. Its all opinion based so no one is mad. Personally I own stock in all Big Pharma. They are money making MACHINES....DUDE


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> No need to shut up. Its all opinion based so no one is mad. Personally I own stock in all Big Pharma. They are money making MACHINES....DUDE


My first and last venture into the stock market world was with.... wait for it.... Enron. :banghead: :cussing: I don't even want to admit how much $$$ I lost in that fiasco, but the decimal point was WAAAY too far to the right.

After that I put my 401k into a diversified mutual fund portfolio, crossed my fingers, and prayed. And make my money in real estate.


----------



## victor (Dec 14, 2015)

I take 60 mg of Prozac and 75 mg of Wellbutrin. It hasn't impacted my sex drive too much, but it definitely has impacted my responsiveness. I don't have any issues with getting an erection, but it is nearly impossible for me to reach an orgasm. It sounds like a good thing, but a "finale" is something my wife enjoys bringing me to. 

I have found that if I take some over-the-counter supplements that target male libido that it does make a difference. My wife also goes on bouts of low libido and she occasionally takes similar supplements and they seem to work for her too. I don't know if it is the placebo effect or what.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

victor said:


> I take 60 mg of Prozac and 75 mg of Wellbutrin. It hasn't impacted my sex drive too much, but it definitely has impacted my responsiveness. I don't have any issues with getting an erection, but it is nearly impossible for me to reach an orgasm. It sounds like a good thing, but a "finale" is something my wife enjoys bringing me to.
> 
> I have found that if I take some over-the-counter supplements that target male libido that it does make a difference. My wife also goes on bouts of low libido and she occasionally takes similar supplements and they seem to work for her too. I don't know if it is the placebo effect or what.


The medication dampens the release but it's a small price to pay for sanity.


----------



## Lost Lady (Dec 25, 2015)

I have to admit that I have not read the other replies to your post so I am not sure what others have suggested already. I also suffer from anxiety and panic attacks. For a couple of years I took daily medication for these problems. I did see some improvement in my symptoms but nothing significant. 

Fast forward to the present. I have not been on any medication for several months now and I suffer far less from depression and anxiety than I once did, even with going through some hard things in my marriage right now. So what changed?

What changed was that I completely overhauled my lifestyle. I cut out processed food, sugar, and artificial sweeteners from my diet. My diet now consists of real, whole foods with lots of raw vegetables. I drink a gallon of filtered water per day. I also take supplements that have an impact on emotional and mental well-being, including fish oil, a multi-vitamin, a high-dose B-complex, and probiotics. 

I also exercise and meditate daily. I like to use guided meditation apps like Headspace. Oh, I stopped drinking unless it was a special occasion or event (meaning no more wine at the end of the day just because it was the end of the day!).

I have also been attending therapy with a psychiatric NP once a week during this time to treat the anxiety and depression. My psych NP is very into holistic well-being and all of the above-mentioned changes were done per her recommendation.

I am not saying that taking medication is bad or the wrong way, definitely not! However, if you really do not want to be on the medication because of the side effects I just wanted to inform you of other ways to cultivate mental and emotional health without it.

Not to mention that my lifestyle changes have me looking and feeling sexier than I have in some time.


----------

